# Авиация > До 1945 >  Истребители штрафники

## Тим

Мужики, нужна помощь! Возник спор на одном форуму по вопросу существования эскадрильи Федорова И.Е-истребителей штрафников на Калининском фронте.Есть  какие-нибудь документы, подтверждающие существование такого подразделения?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Эта тема многократно обсуждалась на АИФе: http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum
Зайдите там в поиск и поищите по слову "штрафники".

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Мужики, нужна помощь! Возник спор на одном форуму по вопросу существования эскадрильи Федорова И.Е-истребителей штрафников на Калининском фронте.Есть  какие-нибудь документы, подтверждающие существование такого подразделения?


Вот что написано по указанной Димой ссылке:

ДИРЕКТИВА СТАВКИ ВГК № 170549 КОМАНДУЮЩИМ ВОЙСКАМИ
ЗАПАДНОГО И КАЛИНИНСКОГО ФРОНТОВ, ВВС КРАСНОЙ АРМИИ О
МЕРАХ ПО УСТРАНЕНИЮ ПРИЧИН НЕДОПУСТИМО ВЫСОКОГО
ВЫХОДА ИЗ СТРОЯ САМОЛЕТОВ

.....

2. Летный состав, уличенный в саботаже, немедленно изъять из частей, свести в штрафные авиаэскадрильи и под личным наблюдением командиров авиадивизий использовать для выполнения ответственнейших заданий на самых опасных направлениях и тем самым предоставить им возможность искупить свою вину.

И. СТАЛИН
А. ВАСИЛЕВСКИЙ
ЦАМО. Ф. 148а. Оп. 3763. Д. 107. Л. 220—222. Подлинник.Русский архив. Великая отечественная: Ставка ВГК. Документы и материалы. 1942год. Т.16 (5-2). М.: Терра. 1996.

И вот еще (там же М. Быков):


"13.09.42. Аэродром Красное, 209 ИАД.
Вылет на спровождение штурмовиков в р-н Михеево.
Группа непосредственного прикрытия - 5 ЛаГГ-3:
Балалуев, Бородин, Голованов (21 иап)
Лавейкин, Шардаков (5 гиап)
Сковывающая группа - 2 Як-1 и 2 "Мустанг"
Як-1: Кутовой, Чертов (ОШЗ)
"Мустанг": Мамаев, Морозов
Примечание: "Два "Мустанга" после вылета в район цели не последовали, взяли курс на свой аэродром. Причина не известна".
/ЦАМО РФ, ф.21 иап, оп.445247, д.6 "Журнал боевых действий 21 ИАП"/ 


Вот показалось любопытным Ф.3 ВА, оп.4495. д.57:

>"26 сентября 1942 г. группа Федорова совершила 21 с/в. В течении дня проведен один воздушный бой с участием 14 Ме-109 и до 18 Ю-88 с 3 Як-7б 2 Як-1 и 2 Мустанг. Сбитых самолетов не наблюдали; Як-1 л-т Кутовой с боевого задания не вернулся.
>Базирование гр. Федорова на а.Бошарово в составе боеготовных 3 Як-1, 2 Як-7, 1 Мустанг."


И комментарий Миши

Помнится, все никак не могли решить в свое время, что такое "ОШЗ" в составе 209 (кажется) иад. Выходит по всему, что это не "Отдельное штабное звено", а "Отдельное штрафное звено" - Кутовой в составе ОШЗ точно был. Они вместе с 21 иап и 5 гиап летали.

У Федорова в этом ОШЗ (по документам 21 иап) ни одного сбитого таки нет... 3 победы у Кутового и 2 у Чертова.

МБ

----------


## Тим

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.Информацией заинтересовались поисковики и обещали навести справки через военный архив.Как только получу информацию, подтверждающую факт существования истребителей штрафников, сразу сообщу.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.Информацией заинтересовались поисковики и обещали навести справки через военный архив.Как только получу информацию, подтверждающую факт существования истребителей штрафников, сразу сообщу.


Так уже ивестно, что они были. И известно, что Федорову в этом ОШЗ ничего не обломилось. Вся инфа выложенная выше и так лежит в ЦАМО,спасибо Михаилу Быкову, который все это накопал и выложил. И Алексею Пекаршу, и многим другим участникам АИФ

----------


## Д.М.Л

Здесь обсуждали эту тему
http://76.163.116.13/forum/index.php?topic=264.0

----------


## Холостяк

Я не слыхивал вообще о "летчиках штрафниках"... Хотя читал об этом периоде нашей истории, много общался с летчиками фронтовиками... Сходил по ссылке ДМЛ... 
Одно могу сказать... Мне кажется, что это "баян"...
Тут фронтовики рассказывают, что за мелкие провинности отстраняли от полетов. В том же фильме "В бой идут одни старики" наглядно показан подобный случай: "... От полетов отстранить! Назначить вечным дежурным по аэродрому!..." 
Так же знаю случай, когда при сопровождении бомбардировщиков, был нарушен строй истребителей и молодого летчика сразу отстранили от полетов, военный трибунал и отправили его в штрафбат в пехоту... А тут какая-то сказка про ОШЗ... И почему при расшифровке сразу "штабное" или "штрафное", а почему не "штурмовое"??? Дефицита в летчиках, тем более в нарушителях-уголовниках, у нас в 41-42 не было. Дефицит был в технике... Сами знаете, сколько на земле техники было уничтожено и сколько летчиков осталось "бескрылыми". Потом подготовка во всю шла... Конечно истории про Федорова, другие статьи написаны с художественным ярким образом, типа с правдоподобием. Но, как сказал Иван Васильевич меняя профессию, "...меня терзают смутные сомненья...", что это "лажа"... Типа, все командование рейха встретило наших пилотов, сразу дали полетать и Гитлер лично наградил крестом... Это уж явная - хохма! Прикинул я даже как можно крест к каблуку приделать? Чек хромать при ходьбе будет, там орден то не маленький! Тем более заколка там, если конечно не просверлить и не прибить гвоздями, так там болванка на ботинке будет, что ногу волочить придется... Вот прикрепляю фотки двух видов крестов на заколке и "висячий"... Я уж не говорю об остальных "воспоминаниях из истории"...
Что-то накопали они не то и не там... Уже время такое, что давно уже в средствах массовой информации это было официально заявлено, если была бы правда... Это как в фильме "Сволочи", навыдумывали про детей-диверсантов-смертников...

----------


## Василий бардов

ЦАМО. Ф. 148а. Оп. 3763. Д. 107. Л. 220—222. Подлинник.Русский архив. Великая отечественная: Ставка ВГК. Документы и материалы. 1942год. Т.16 (5-2). М.: Терра. 1996.

И вот еще (там же М. Быков):


"13.09.42. Аэродром Красное, 209 ИАД.
Вылет на спровождение штурмовиков в р-н Михеево.
Группа непосредственного прикрытия - 5 ЛаГГ-3:
Балалуев, Бородин, Голованов (21 иап)
*Лавейкин*, Шардаков (5 гиап)

===============================

Интересно, знает ли об этом Александр Иванович. Надо будет написать ему и дать адрес этой ветки. Я апреле-мае встречался с ним у него на ВДНХ в городке космонавтов и поднимал темы:
- дружил ли его отец с Евграфычем,
- знает ли сын Ивана Лавейкина о том чтобы его отец совершал боевые вылеты вместе с Фёдоровым.
К сожалению Александр Иваныч не дал мне согласия своего записать тот разговор на диктофон (мой студент приехавший к нему вместе со мной только сделал две фотки этой беседы... и при этом стёр звуко- и видеозаписи беседы с Долгушиным которые я делал целый день почти общаясь с Долгушиным). Поэтому я могу привести его слова только по памяти.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Я не слыхивал вообще о "летчиках штрафниках"... Хотя читал об этом периоде нашей истории, много общался с летчиками фронтовиками... Сходил по ссылке ДМЛ... 
> Одно могу сказать... Мне кажется, что это "баян"...
> Тут фронтовики рассказывают, что за мелкие провинности отстраняли от полетов. В том же фильме "В бой идут одни старики" наглядно показан подобный случай: "... От полетов отстранить! Назначить вечным дежурным по аэродрому!..." 
> Так же знаю случай, когда при сопровождении бомбардировщиков, был нарушен строй истребителей и молодого летчика сразу отстранили от полетов, военный трибунал и отправили его в штрафбат в пехоту... А тут какая-то сказка про ОШЗ... И почему при расшифровке сразу "штабное" или "штрафное", а почему не "штурмовое"??? Дефицита в летчиках, тем более в нарушителях-уголовниках, у нас в 41-42 не было. Дефицит был в технике... Сами знаете, сколько на земле техники было уничтожено и сколько летчиков осталось "бескрылыми". Потом подготовка во всю шла... Конечно истории про Федорова, другие статьи написаны с художественным ярким образом, типа с правдоподобием. Но, как сказал Иван Васильевич меняя профессию, "...меня терзают смутные сомненья...", что это "лажа"... Типа, все командование рейха встретило наших пилотов, сразу дали полетать и Гитлер лично наградил крестом... Это уж явная - хохма! Прикинул я даже как можно крест к каблуку приделать? Чек хромать при ходьбе будет, там орден то не маленький! Тем более заколка там, если конечно не просверлить и не прибить гвоздями, так там болванка на ботинке будет, что ногу волочить придется... Вот прикрепляю фотки двух видов крестов на заколке и "висячий"... Я уж не говорю об остальных "воспоминаниях из истории"...
> Что-то накопали они не то и не там... Уже время такое, что давно уже в средствах массовой информации это было официально заявлено, если была бы правда... Это как в фильме "Сволочи", навыдумывали про детей-диверсантов-смертников...


Сказка - это про крест. Тем более, что тот крест, который проходил по фотографиям в статье про И.Е. Федорова - латышский.

Нифига себе мелкая провинность?
ПЛП - это мелкая провинность?

Про ОШЗ - это не сказка, Миша Быков привел ссылки на дела из ЦАМО.
Возможно, что ОШЗ - это штабное звено, но он этого и не отрицает.

----------


## Leon



----------


## Василий бардов

> Сказка - это про крест. Тем более, что тот крест, который проходил по фотографиям в статье про И.Е. Федорова - латышский.


Это верно. У фёдорова много "розыгрышей для наивных журналюшек падких на сенсации". Это давно уже не секрет для серьёзных исследователей. Крест этот я держал в своих руках. И записал на диктофон и опубликовал в сети дословный рассказ-объяснение Фёдорова по поводу того что это за крест и как он к нему попал.
Рассказ этот я впервые опубликовал в курилке (где ему самое и место) форума виртуальных пилотов скуада РОСС (надеюсь не надо объяснять что это такое?) по просьбе одного из РОССовцев.
Фёдоров рассказывая про этот крест несёт полную чушь, утверждая что в то врем он был в Германии вместе с нашими лётчиками-испытателями.
Когда я стал разбираться с этой историей мне ответил Андрей "СИм-Сим" Симонов из г. Жуковский (с Раменского). Оказалось что Симонову Фёдоров эту "лапшу на уши вешал" ещё в начале 80-х годов, а когда Симонов стал разбираться с его "лапшёй" - оказалось что:
- наши лётчики-испытатели в то время действительно ездили к немцам (и ездили по обмену опытом и раньше и об этом даже Громов рассказывал Чуеву а тот опубликовал его рассказ в своих "Солдатах империи"), но Фёдорова среди них небыло,
- сам Фёдоров в это время согласно документов которые нашёл Симонов (и даже мне показал и дал переснять) действительно находился за границей СССР в "правительственной командировке", но только не в Германии, а в Китае, где из-за него на взлёте при испытании И-16 на заводе погиб лётчик, фамилию которого Фёдоров называет в числе тех, с кем он вместе якобы был в Германии когда и получил этот крест,
- далее - в доказательство своих слов Фёдоров по мимо креста приводит и показывает всем желающим ещё и монету в 20 000 марок.
Эту монету я также (будучи старым нумезматом - ещё с 70-х годов) держал в своих руках, сделал отпечаток её (карандашём) и показал нашим гродненским нумезматам в клубе (находится прямо напротив здания штаба 3-й армии и гостинницы в которой генерал Карбышев ночевал. Когда-то - при поляках в этом доме жил немецкий анент-радист. Сейчас там радиоузел). Наши эксперты нашли у себя в каталогах эту монету и оказалось, что это монета времён великой дипрессии и инфляции в Германии и что это вообще даже не монета а как они мне сказали "деньгозаменитель". И что она сегодня не стоит тех денег о которых заявляет Фёдоров и в 1941-м году соответственно тоже не стоила и вообще в 41-м году эти монеты не ходили уже - были изъяты из обращения и заменены монетами меньшего номинала с орлами и свастиками. То есть монета эта оказалось имела хождение в т.н. "догитлеровский период".

Поэтому рассказы Фёдорова все до единого нужно пропускать через "сито" экспертов в этих вопросов. Мужик он действительно легендарный, который много где побывал и много в чём поучаствовал и много знал кого и чего, но придумывает и приувеличивает свои реальные заслуги и приключения он до такой степени, что многие просто вообще перестали его слушать и публиковать его рассказы.
А другие (Лев Вяткин например) наоборот "выдают желаемое" Фёдоровым за действительное и преподносят Фёдорова как лучшего аса всех времён и народов.
И вообще - эта ветка началась кажется с того что какой-то парень сказал что на каком-то форуме возник спор по Фёдорову.
Пускай этот парень покажет адрес того форума - я могу зайти и туда и разъяснить и там все вопросы в которых я что-то знаю.

----------


## Тим

Все началось с этого форума.Буду благодарен, если вы объясните, что летный штрафбат имел место.Насчет геройства Федорова я спорить не буду, но если он действительно командовал штрафниками-растолкуйте ребятам.
http://ww-2.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3100

----------


## Василий бардов

> Все началось с этого форума.Буду благодарен, если вы объясните, что летный штрафбат имел место.Насчет геройства Федорова я спорить не буду, но если он действительно командовал штрафниками-растолкуйте ребятам.
> http://ww-2.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3100


Я Вам ответил на том форуме. Вобщем советую показать документ что Вы нашли по Фёдорову в архиве авиаисторикам - к примеру Андрею Симонову, Александру Медведю или Михаилу Быкову.

----------


## Тим

Большое спасибо.Ответ еще не читал, но за интерес к теме Спасибо.Попробую связаться с указанными вами людьми, только не знаю как.Буду благодарен за любые координаты.Надеюсь что ростовские поисковики помогут.

----------


## MBA

Ребятый, не хочу никого нечаянно задеть, особенно летчиков ВОВ, которым досталось от жизни больше всех летчиков вместе взятых, причем кусок этот был далеко не самый аппетитный

НО

В штрафбат отправляли элемент неблагонадежный, за спиной у которого "для поддержания боевого духа" стоял загранотряд "красноперых". Как же решался этот вопрос в воздухе? Ведь за спиной у истребителя заградотряд не поставишь - там везде смерть, не надо и своих "вдохновителей", а вот был ли смысл давать в руки неблагонадежным людям самолет-истребитель - машину, которая в то время в буквальном смысле ценилась на вес золота? Мог же запросто резко войти в крутое пике и исчезнуть в неизвестном направлении, причем, вполне вероятно, в западном

----------


## Холостяк

> Ребятый, не хочу никого нечаянно задеть, особенно летчиков ВОВ, которым досталось от жизни больше всех летчиков вместе взятых, причем кусок этот был далеко не самый аппетитный
> 
> НО
> 
> В штрафбат отправляли элемент неблагонадежный, за спиной у которого "для поддержания боевого духа" стоял загранотряд "красноперых". Как же решался этот вопрос в воздухе? Ведь за спиной у истребителя заградотряд не поставишь - там везде смерть, не надо и своих "вдохновителей", а вот был ли смысл давать в руки неблагонадежным людям самолет-истребитель - машину, которая в то время в буквальном смысле ценилась на вес золота? Мог же запросто резко войти в крутое пике и исчезнуть в неизвестном направлении, причем, вполне вероятно, в западном


 
Согласен... Летный штрафбат естественно был, но с винтовочкой в руках и окопчике на передовой... и без знаков различия...

----------


## MBA

> Согласен... Летный штрафбат естественно был, но с винтовочкой в руках и окопчике на передовой... и без знаков различия...


Был и в воздухе - например, стрелком на Ил-2 (см. книгу Драбкина "Я дрался на Ил-2"). Но это же не за штурвалом истребителя.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Предлагаю фрагменты главы из книги
В.Ф.Голубева «Во имя Ленинграда».
В которой рассказано о летчике, 
ГСС Костылеве Г.Д. ,который волей
Случая стал «штрафником».
http://www.rapidshare.ru/410007 

PDF 550kb

----------


## Oldman

В августе 1942 г. в 261-м ИАП (204-й БАД, 1-й ВА) была введена 'штрафная эскадрилья''.

----------


## MBA

Дык, а как их контролировали? Еще три эскадрильи сзади летело? (вопрос сугубо практичный. Сорри, если это было приведено в вышеназванных источниках - катастрофически не хватает времени на прочтение)

----------


## Mig

> Где хоть одно ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНОЕ доказательство существования более крупных "штрафных" авиационных формирований?


Андрей, Мангазеев откровенно издевается над всеми участниками форума, добавляя в свои посты все больше и больше бреда... Ему в кайф сам процесс писания, содержание ему НЕ важно. И чем больше людей обращает внимание на его ахинею, том большое удовольствие он получает.
Есть такое заболевание - графомания. Стоит ли потакать графоману?

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Где хоть одно ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНОЕ доказательство существования более крупных "штрафных" авиационных формирований?


Уважаемый simsim, я сожалею, что в должной мере не владею польским языком. И совсем не владею албанским, болгарским, китайским, румынским, финским языками, -- языками государств, находившихся на стороне Германии или оккупированных войсками стран Оси, а затем Албания, Болгария, Китай, Румыния, Финляндия вступили в антигитлеровскую коалицию. 
Я действительно не могу прочесть документы, касающиеся обстоятельств формирования ВВС вооруженных сил вышеуказанных государств после перехода этих государств на сторону антигитлеровской коалиции. Но, полагаю, чистка обязательно была.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Что-то я не слышал прежде о том, чтобы военнопленые называли себя "узниками лагерей НКВД" - разве что прибалтийские и украинские эсэсовцы. *Пленные немцы вполне адекватно оценивали своё пребывание в лагерях для военнопленных.*


Уважаемый Морячок, мне кажется, мы с Вами по-разному понимаем "адекватность оценки немцами своего пребывания в лагерях".
Когда в следующий раз прибудете в Кузбасс, загляните, пожалуйста, в любую районную библиотеку и попросите "Книгу Памяти шахтёров, погибших в годы Великой Отечественной войны". Я как-то взялся считать, сколько немцев, в том числе военнопленных (без власовцев: это отдельная большая категория), погибло в шахтах Кузбасса. Примерно полторы сотни. Это только одна область СССР и только одна отрасль промышленности.
Следует добавить пояснение: все они содержались за колючей проволокой.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Пленные эсэсовцы,шахтеры Кузбасса,румынские дивизии,мэр Ялты и т.п.

Коллеги,стоит ли продолжать откровенную демагогию,не имеющую ничего общего с названием темы ?

----------


## Морячок

> Коллеги,стоит ли продолжать откровенную демагогию,не имеющую ничего общего с названием темы ?


Конечно, не стоит. 
Резюмируя: "Человеку свойственно ошибаться, но только глупец упорствует в своих ошибках".

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Конечно, не стоит. Резюмируя: "Человеку свойственно ошибаться, но только глупец упорствует в своих ошибках".


Желаю зафиксировать и свою подпись под этим справедливым высказыванием. Эту ветку обсели не просто глупцы, но ещё и анонимы.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> *Пленные эсэсовцы,* шахтеры Кузбасса, румынские дивизии, *мэр Ялты* и т.п.


Господин SVVAULSH, *пленные эсэсовцы* и *мэр Ялты* -- это не из моей аргументации. 
Но вы, господин SVVAULSH, до некоторой степени правы (может быть, вопреки своим убеждениям). Если считать пребывание в лагерях НКВД одним из главных признаков воина-штрафника (или, согласно теме топика, истребителя-штрафника), то элементарная логика нам указывает, что таковыми являлись асы люфтваффе, поступившие на службу ВВС Федеративной Республики Германии после отбывания срока в лагерях НКВД-МВД СССР.
Согласитесь, что Третий рейх и ФРГ - это страны с принципиально разным государственным устройством. Сегодня ФРГ и Российская Федерацию связывают деловые отношения. Они партнеры по многим политическим проблемам. Следовательно, что "положено льву, то положено и котёнку" (с).

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Господин SVVAULSH, *пленные эсэсовцы* и *мэр Ялты* -- это не из моей аргументации. 
> 
> 
> 
> Согласитесь, что Третий рейх и ФРГ - это страны с принципиально разным государственным устройством. Сегодня ФРГ и Российская Федерацию связывают деловые отношения. Они партнеры по многим политическим проблемам. Следовательно, что "положено льву, то положено и котёнку" (с).



Вообще-то я обращался ко всем участникам обсуждения.Но абсолютное большинство подобных аргументов,не имеющих совершенно никакого отношения к теме ветки - ваши,Игорь.


Про партнерство - соглашаюсь.Но только причем здесь "Истребители-штрафники" ? Или это - ваш очередной аргумент ?

----------


## zjn

> Свою версию я обосновал лет семь-шесть назад. С того времени слышатся только разнообразные вопросы, а возражений по существу нет.


Уважаемый Игорь, потратил некоторое колличество времени прочитал все, что выдал гугл касаемое Вас и темы штрафников. Обоснования версии о сущевствовании штрафных формирований кроме официально признаных ни увидел ни малейших. 
Да, если придерживаться Ваших теорий, то можно замахнуться и на более существенные формирования штрафников чем соединение. Насколько я помню Рокоссовский командовал не одним фронтом - считаем фронт штрафным?

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уважаемый Игорь, *потратил некоторое колличество времени прочитал все*, что выдал гугл касаемое Вас и темы штрафников. Обоснования версии о сущевствовании штрафных формирований кроме официально признаных ни увидел ни малейших. 
> Да, если придерживаться Ваших теорий, то можно замахнуться и на более существенные формирования штрафников чем соединение. Насколько я помню Рокоссовский командовал не одним фронтом - считаем фронт штрафным?


Господин zjn, вы не прочли даже параллельную тему на этом форуме: "О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?" Иначе бы наткнулись на пожелание господина SVVAULSH: пост № 140 на О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?

Цитата: Сообщение от SVVAULSH "Этак можно и до *штрафных корпусов, армий и фронтов дойти (лет через десять).*  Желаю удачи".

Мой "ответ Чемберлену", то бишь господину SVVAULSH: (пост № 146) на О лётчиках-штравниках. Попытка переписать историю?
"Давно дошёл, господин SVVAULSH. Ваше пожелание удачи (спасибо, конечно) сильно запоздало.
Привожу примеры, многие известны из истории. Всё беру в кавычки, потому что официально штрафных СОЕДИНЕНИЙ как бы и не было.
"Штрафной" корпус -- 6-й Сталинский добровольческий стрелковый корпус "спецдобровольцев"-сибиряков.
"Штрафная" армия. Армия генерала Андерса, сформированная в основном из польских граждан, содержащихся до своей амнистии в лагерях НКВД. К "штрафным" армиям можно отнести и пять Управлений оборонительных работ Главного управления оборонительных работ НКВД. До осени 1941 года именно УОБРы создавали рубежи обороны стратегического значения для Красной армии, откатывающейся к Москве.
*"Штрафной" фронт -- Дальневосточный фронт. Кадровые дивизии ДВФ в аварийном порядке направлялись на ТВД Европейской части РСФСР; они заменялись дивизиями второй и третьей очереди формирования, в том числе из спецконтингента дальневосточных лагерей и мест ссылки. Японцы так и не вступили в войну, устрашённые дивизиями з/к.*
См. также сайт "Правда о Катыни: Дополнительный форум: "Штрафные" соединения РККА. Но движок того сайта работает архискверно. Опять с него слетела информация, копившаяяся многими месяцами, пожалуй, больше года".
***
Немного дополню тот ответ. Государственные линии обороны, создаваемые строителями УОБР ГУОБР НКВД СССР, в начальный период не раз позволяли Красной армии закрепляться на рубежах обороны, то есть не отступить в кратчайший срок, безостановочно, до Москвы. Можно сказать так, что строители УОБР ГУОБР НКВД СССР, в массе своей безоружные, спасли Рабоче-Крестьянскую Красную армию для дальнейшей победоносной борьбы против немецко-фашистских извергов.

----------


## Морячок

Эхх... На тыну висит мочало - начинаем всё сначала

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Эхх... На тыну висит мочало - начинаем всё сначала


Полезно еще раз прочесть пост № 165: 



> Знаете ли, надоедает каждому неофиту разжёвывать многажды сказанное.


Мельников-Печерский не то "В лесах", не то "На горах" рассказывал, как артель лесовиков решала, кому дать отгул за то, что одного из них пригласили по делам в город. Решали едва ли не целый день, и пришли к тому же выводу, что изначально предлагал деловой гость.
Так и здесь. Пока каждому персонально не разжуёшь и в рот не положишь, не будет продуктивного продвижения вперед.

----------


## zjn

> Эхх... На тыну висит мочало - начинаем всё сначала


Не, хватит, я обещал почитать и доложить. Почитал и доложил.

----------


## An-Z

так как дискуссия скатывается на бесконечный флуд, борец с системой отправляется  на пару недель на поиски аргументов и фактов, остальным ставлю строго "на вид"

----------


## Mig

> так как дискуссия скатывается на бесконечный флуд, борец с системой отправляется  на пару недель на поиски аргументов и фактов, остальным ставлю строго "на вид"


Ну, слава те Господи! Давно пора!

----------


## Морячок

ИМХО, лучше закрыть тему вообще - хоть через две недели, хоть через два года - подтверждения этой благоглупости не найти, по причине отсутствия предмета исследования.

----------


## An-Z

закрытие темы дело крайнее, но если дискуссия будет протекать в стиле последних страниц, то этим всё и закончится..

----------


## ALI

> Уважаемый zjn, наверное, я не доходчиво написал.
> Вы полагаете, что никто из польских и чехословацких летчиков, попавших в советские лагеря НКВД в осеннюю кампанию 1939 года, из них уже не возвратился?
> Упрощу вопрос: существовали ли авиационные части, сформированные из граждан разных государств, *какое-то время, начиная с осени 1939 года*, находившихся прежде в лагерях НКВД?


Очень интересная тема !Давным давно,в прошлом веке ,в журнале "Крылата Полска" ,были какието списки и фото авиаторов II WW .Году так 1986-1989.Это известная тема?Редакция этого издания BBC Польши переиздавала(публиковала) фото и списки?

----------


## Морячок

> в журнале "Крылата Полска" ,были какието списки и фото авиаторов II WW .Году так 1986-1989.


к сожалению, на сайте Альтаира выложены номера Skrzydlata Polska только с 1993 года  :Frown: 
Попробую поискать из косвенных источников...
Но я бы предложил создать новую тему - тут уж столько мусора набралось, что просто настроения нет отбрехиваться от этой дурацкого рефрена насчет "преступного режима и его жертв".

----------


## ALI

Согласен.Не хватало здесь"польских лётчиков-штравников -жертв кровавых массовых политических катынских расстрелов".Итак слово НКВД употребляется часто,и ни одной цитаты или указания на оригинальные документы.Их наверное при развале СССР сожрала кровавая гэбня :)))

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> так как дискуссия скатывается на бесконечный флуд, борец с системой отправляется  на пару недель на поиски аргументов и фактов, остальным ставлю строго "на вид"


Кое-что нашлось.
См.: Авиасоединения из военнопленных под управлением Красной армии

----------


## An-Z

В связи с тем, что "Игорь Мангазеев" продолжает оффтопить, ему предоставляется неделя на изучение правил форума.
А тема закрывается.

----------

